# pedal-kurbel gewinde problem



## ride (22. März 2010)

hab heute mit schrecken feststellen müssen, dass sich das eine Pedal (wellgo mg1) beim letzten fahren wohl etwas gelöst hat und nun bereits ziemlichen schaden angerichtet hat. pedal ist zwar noch gut in der kurbel (try all) drin, dreht aber leer und geht deshalb nicht rein und nicht raus.
Hatte die pedalen ende letztes jahr neu eingesetzt und dann auch nach den ersten paar fahrten immer wieder festgezogen. nun dachte ich es hält.

was soll ich nun tun? pedale irgendwie rausbringen? oder einfach warten was passiert? sind kurbel und pedal nun futsch oder nur eines von beidem?

für ratschläge wär ich dankbar!


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2010)

pedal raus, gewinde in der kurbel inspizieren und sich beim fahrradhändler des vertrauens nach einer reparatur erkundigen. es gibt extra einsätze dafür die meist stabiler sind als die originalgewinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFuelEx (22. März 2010)

Hätte da auch ein Problem. Hab am We andere Pedale montiert. Hab mich noch gewundert, warum es etwas streng geht. Heute wollte ich wieder fahren, und da Pedal viel ab. Das ganze Gewinde ist dahin. Kann man das nachschneiden lassen? Oder muss da ne neue Kurbel her?


----------



## andis (22. März 2010)

Hallo ihr,

hatte im letzten Jahr das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir beim Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens für 30 Euro einen Heli-Coil einsetzen lassen (was das ist, sagt google). Leider hat es bei mir nur drei Monate gehalten. War also keine dauerhafte Lösung. Im Gegensatz zu den Heli-Coils in den Gewinden der Magura-Vierpunkt-Aufnahme. Evtl. kommt es drauf an, wo die Heli-Coils benutzt werden.

Wenn ihr das Geld übrig habt, würde ich im Falle der Kurbel eher zu einem Neukauf raten. Ärgerlich das alles

sg
xx


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2010)

also helicoils sind schon gut, müssen aber auch richtig montiert und am besten noch ordentlich mit loctite eingeklebt werden.

wir haben mal radnaben für unseren rennwagen so instand gesetzt, nur dass wir keine helicoils sondern timeserts von würth genommen haben. glaube aber nicht, dass die auch passende maße für pedale haben. 

aber wie gesagt, gut montierte helicoils sollten schon lange halten.


----------



## ride (22. März 2010)

ok danke für die antwort. werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt. ansonsten gibts kurbelarme ja auch einzeln zu kaufen wie ich gesehen habe...


----------



## locdog (22. März 2010)

meiner Meinung nach ist es auch wichtig das man auch eine passende U-Scheibe auf die Pedalchsen montiert, sonst fressen sich die achsen in die Kurbeln rein und man ist dauernd am Festziehen und dabei leidet ja das Gewinde !


----------



## erwinosius (25. März 2010)

Also ich habe schon mal Pedalgewinde repariert. Einfach Einsätze gekauft gekauft (das Paar 7,50) dann in die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens gegangen und mit dem passenden Bohrer/Gewindeschneider entsprechende Außengewinde eingeschnitten und dann mit ordentlich Loctite superfest eingeklebt. Hält super und hatte auch sonst keine Probleme....
Ich würde es auch für Forenmitglieder anbieten Pedalgewinde zu reparieren. Einziges Manko ist, wenn man linke Kurbeln hat die ein kaputtes Gewinde haben dann muss ich mir erst noch nen Gewindeschneider (Linksgewinde) besorgen. Wenn sich allerdings genügend Leute beteiligen dann wäre das eine Investition wert.
Ich sage mal wenn sich 5 Leute finden kann ich schon mal in so nen Gewindeschneider investieren. Ich denke mal ich könnte dann so ne Reparatur für max 20 anbieten........Ansonsten müsst ihr zu eurem Radhändler eures Vertrauens......

gruß
erwin


----------



## ride (25. März 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach ist es auch wichtig das man auch eine passende U-Scheibe auf die Pedalchsen montiert, sonst fressen sich die achsen in die Kurbeln rein und man ist dauernd am Festziehen und dabei leidet ja das Gewinde !



wär mal ein versuch wert. allerdings hat eine unterlagsscheibe an der pedalachse nicht gerad viel auflagefläche wenn ich das richtig verstehe. müsste dann schon ziemlich genau stimmen die grösse...

ich hab mir jetzt halt neue kurbeln bestellt. wollte zuerst nur die kaputte ersetzen, nun hab ich aber gleich ein komplettes paar bestellt, weil ich gesehen habe, dass die trialtech kurbeln stärker nach aussen gebogen sind. hatte nämlich mit meinen try all kurbeln das problem, dass sie manchmal den rahmen gestreift haben. vielleicht hab ich das problem nacher nicht mehr..


----------



## jan_hl (25. März 2010)

ride schrieb:


> wär mal ein versuch wert. allerdings hat eine unterlagsscheibe an der pedalachse nicht gerad viel auflagefläche wenn ich das richtig verstehe. müsste dann schon ziemlich genau stimmen die grösse...


Da gibt's spezielle Unterlegscheiben die genau passen. Solltest du in jedem Radladen finden.


----------



## MarcoFuelEx (25. März 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> hatte im letzten Jahr das gleiche Problem. Ich habe mir beim Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens für 30 Euro einen Heli-Coil einsetzen lassen (was das ist, sagt google). Leider hat es bei mir nur drei Monate gehalten. War also keine dauerhafte Lösung. Im Gegensatz zu den Heli-Coils in den Gewinden der Magura-Vierpunkt-Aufnahme. Evtl. kommt es drauf an, wo die Heli-Coils benutzt werden.
> 
> ...



So, eine Tour gefahren, und etz ist der Einsatz auch hinüber... bestell mir jetzt ne neue Kurbel... Brauch ich da zum einbau bis auf den speziellen Schlüssel für die  Kurbel sonst noch was? Drehmomentschlüssel wäre wahrscheinlich von Vorteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (25. März 2010)

kommt drauf an welche seite (linke oder rechte kurbel) bei der linken brauchst du nur einen imbus schlüssel (zumindest bei isis so) aber gibt auch andere varianten.. für rechts brauchst du einen kurbelabzieher. und falls du den freilauf auch noch wechseln musst halt noch einen freilaufabzieher.


----------

